# A Decision



## Unkotare (Feb 28, 2013)

This has actually been the subject of a lot of heated debate in the local area.


Mansfield selectmen vote to euthanize dog that bit boy - Boston News, Weather, Sports | FOX 25 | MyFoxBoston


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 28, 2013)

I'd like to know more.

Was the kid in the neighbor's yard?  Was the dog running loose? Was the kid provoking the dog?

Too many unanswered questions.


----------



## Claudette (Feb 28, 2013)

Dogs that areFgood agressive are dogs that need to be watched. Who the hell let a six year old around a food agressive dog??

Seems like mayby the babysitter should be euthanized.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 28, 2013)

The child was at the dog's owner's house where she was babysitting him. Both dog and child were supposedly asleep when the babysitter left the room. That is when the attack occured. It was not the first time the dog had bitten someone.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 28, 2013)

That begs the question.

If the mother of the kid knew that the dog at her babysitter's house had bitten people in the past then why the hell would she let her kid stay in that house?


----------



## editec (Feb 28, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> I'd like to know more.
> 
> Was the kid in the neighbor's yard?  Was the dog running loose? Was the kid provoking the dog?
> 
> Too many unanswered questions.



The following answers all the question I'd need to make that decision



> The boy reportedly suffered injuries to his face and other body parts, requiring surgery and 400 stitches.
> 
> Read more: Mansfield selectmen vote to euthanize dog that bit boy - Boston News, Weather, Sports | FOX 25 | MyFoxBoston



Put that lethal weapon down and let the civil lawsuit commence.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 28, 2013)

editec said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to know more.
> ...



Whatever.

Because the kid or the parent just couldn't have any responsibility here right?

Sorry but if I had a kid there is no way I'd let it stay at a house with an aggressive dog,


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 28, 2013)

Bite me once, shame on me. Bite me twice... it's off to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 28, 2013)

In my considerable experience with dogs I have learned that if a dog is aggressive most times it's the owner's fault and that an aggressive dog is not irredeemable.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 28, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




If you had a child you wouldn't refer to him or her as "it," and you wouldn't think twice about whether or not the dog should be put down.


----------



## Papawx3 (Feb 28, 2013)

From what I can gather, it seems the child's parent(s) brought their child to the babysitter, who is also the owner of the dog. 
First, let's use a little common sense.  Dogs are territorial, and that goes for the people that are around them as well as the property they are on.  That means that by their very nature, they are protective of their homes and their owners.   I don't know what happened when the babysitter left the room, but the dog must have felt threatened by the child that was there.   The dog doesn't know the term "babysitting".  It's also like going to visit someone who has dogs.  As long as the owner is there, you're OK.  When the owner leaves, and you are there alone with his dogs, watch out!  It knows only that a strange person is there, and it's time to protect it's property. 

Also though, if it was already known that the dog had bitten someone previously, the owners should have kept it either outdoors or in a separate room away from any 'strange' people that may be guests there. 
IMO, a person or family that's not aware of the general nature of dogs shouldn't own dogs.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 28, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> This has actually been the subject of a lot of heated debate in the local area.
> 
> 
> Mansfield selectmen vote to euthanize dog that bit boy - Boston News, Weather, Sports | FOX 25 | MyFoxBoston




They would not have voted the way they did if there had not been some other past history or biting incidents.  



in my opinion...all biters should be put down.


----------



## Connery (Feb 28, 2013)

The kid plopped in the dog's face. The babysitter was not  supervising properly. The parents let the kid go to the dog's house. The kid got bit. Negligence all around for the humans no doubt and misplaced blame.  I have had rescues several times and they are a tricky bunch. They need more supervision,  attention  and training than dogs that have lived in a stable environment. 

Killing the dog is not the answer, moving him to a more responsible owner is the answer.

I came in and Milo was on the couch and then on top of the couch and then Christian plopped down in front of his face, 15-year-old Heather Bailey said. Thats when Milo, the dog her family rescued, bit Christian Miller, the next door neighbor Heather was babysitting. I feel so bad, *She says her dog had never shown such aggression and hasnt since.* Hes loving. Hes affectionate, she said.  Mansfield Selectmen To Decide Fate Of Dog That Attacked Boy « CBS Boston


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 28, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



Again, whatever.

Seems to me a parent wouldn't leave a kid with a person who owned an aggressive dog.  If they were a good parent that is.


----------



## Capstone (Feb 28, 2013)

There's a big difference between biting and mauling. 400 stitches indicates tearing or pulling and a degree of viciousness that should be considered unacceptable.

As much as I love dogs, it sounds like the right decision was made.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 28, 2013)

Capstone said:


> There's a big difference between biting and mauling. 400 stitches indicates tearing or pulling and a degree of viciousness that should be considered unacceptable.
> 
> As much as I love dogs, it sounds like the right decision was made.



Agree.  I don't think you can rehabilitate a dog who would do such a thing.  This dog will always be a threat to others.  You can try to find more responsible owners, but that won't guarantee it won't happen again.  Keeping it alive is putting others in danger.


----------



## editec (Feb 28, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


----------



## earlycuyler (Feb 28, 2013)

Its pretty much the norm. The dog will pay for the stupidity of its owner with its life. Good thing the boy was not killed. There should also be criminal charges of neglagence brought against the dogs owner for the simple fact that she knew there were food agression issues, and left the child unsupervised with the dog. At a minimum, a law suit should be brought against the dogs owner.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 28, 2013)

The dog is food aggressive.   Too bad the parents of the child never taught the kid to leave the dog's food alone.  The dog is not agressive.  It is a happy and playful dog, except when his food is threatened.   

My dog loves children.  She's never bitten anyone but me and that was an accident.   She likes to take her toys out to play.   Many times a kid will come over and intend to take the toy out of her mouth.   I've always stopped them, and tried to explain to the parent or to the child, that they should never try to take anything out of a strange dog's mouth.  Any dog may bite when their food or property is threatened.

The fault is with the parent who willfully failed to property teach the child as to appropriate behavior.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 28, 2013)

Ironically most parents get angry when I guide that a child should never try to take the toy away from my dog.   Don't tell my kid what to do!   They should be telling the child themselves.


----------



## editec (Feb 28, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> Its pretty much the norm. The dog will pay for the stupidity of its owner with its life. Good thing the boy was not killed. There should also be criminal charges of neglagence brought against the dogs owner for the simple fact that she knew there were food agression issues, and left the child unsupervised with the dog. At a minimum, a law suit should be brought against the dogs owner.



Spot on, early.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 28, 2013)

editec said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > Its pretty much the norm. The dog will pay for the stupidity of its owner with its life. Good thing the boy was not killed. There should also be criminal charges of neglagence brought against the dogs owner for the simple fact that she knew there were food aggression issues, and left the child unsupervised with the dog. At a minimum, a law suit should be brought against the dogs owner.
> ...



In my opinion, at bottom the pet's owners are responsible. People should be raising and training their pets to avoid any kind of bad, non-social behavior, especially anything agressive or violent.  That the parents left the child with these people: did the parents know the dog was aggressive or had food-aggressive behavior?  Or, did they assume the dog was a mild mannered, sweet family pet?  Very often, owners talk about what a nice, sweet animal their pet is and do not warn people about any bad behaviors their pet has.  

The child was being watched by a teenage babysitter; teenagers are so often oblivious to so many things.  I wouldn't leave my child with just any teenager. So, imo, the family of the child is at fault for not knowing if this was a truly responsible teenage babysitter.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 28, 2013)

A friend of mine was recently attacked by his own dog. 
He beat it dead in his front yard. In front of the neighbors. Police called. No biggie. Case dismissed. 

Five years ago, a stray attacked his neighbor's kids. This guy held off the dog until the cops arrived and shot it dead. He had severe lacerations to his arms. They awarded him a citation. 

Sometimes you just don't put up with the puppy love bullshit. Send 'em across the bridge of rainbows. Done and gone.


----------



## Dante (Mar 1, 2013)

Food aggression? What bullshit. When I got my 100lb pup and he had issues, I settled them. He might bite your fingers while giving him a treat, but I never left food out. How the heck can a food issue be present? 

more to this story

dogs sometimes need to be put down and owners need to be beaten. I never liked dog owners. I'm against doggie parks. I'm against people who leave dogs alone for long periods of time

Most dog owners are complete assholes who think loving a dog is playing part of the pack, feeding them til they become obese. Dogs are not people and they do not think people are part of their pack


----------



## Dante (Mar 1, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> Its pretty much the norm. The dog will pay for the stupidity of its owner with its life. Good thing the boy was not killed. There should also be criminal charges of neglagence brought against the dogs owner for the simple fact that she knew there were food agression issues, and left the child unsupervised with the dog. At a minimum, a law suit should be brought against the dogs owner.



wtf is this food aggression issues?  idiots!  train the dog! train the dog!


----------



## Claudette (Mar 1, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> Its pretty much the norm. The dog will pay for the stupidity of its owner with its life. Good thing the boy was not killed. There should also be criminal charges of neglagence brought against the dogs owner for the simple fact that she knew there were food agression issues, and left the child unsupervised with the dog. At a minimum, a law suit should be brought against the dogs owner.



Bingo. The dog will pay the price for an owners stupidity. 

No way this dog should have been anywhere near the child. The dog should have been locked up as long as the child was in the house. 

Stupidity abounds and pets pay the price.


----------



## Noomi (Mar 2, 2013)

If the attack was entirely unprovoked, then put the dog to sleep. If the kid did something to make the dog strike out, then let the dog live and teach the kid how to act around animals.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 2, 2013)

The child was greatly harmed by an animal. The choice may be sad, but it is obvious.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Mar 8, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > This has actually been the subject of a lot of heated debate in the local area.
> ...



Really?  My 10 pound miniature pinscher bit me on the finger a few days ago when I reached under the bed to pull him out (he was in trouble for something, I don't remember what).  My fingernail is all black still.  He bit my husband once too.

So you think I should put him down?  Yeah, right.

What a wuss you are.  I have a Doberman who snarls at me sometimes, maybe I should put her down, too.  I don't think so.

Let me just say this, if you can't handle the possiblity of dog aggression, don't have a dog.  Leave the dog-owning to those of us who can handle it.

I think more people should be "put down," maybe this would be a better world to live in.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Mar 8, 2013)

Dante said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > Its pretty much the norm. The dog will pay for the stupidity of its owner with its life. Good thing the boy was not killed. There should also be criminal charges of neglagence brought against the dogs owner for the simple fact that she knew there were food agression issues, and left the child unsupervised with the dog. At a minimum, a law suit should be brought against the dogs owner.
> ...



Dante, most people are too damn stupid to train a dog.  Unfortunately, it's the dogs who pay the price for that, and that's the sad truth of the matter.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 8, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> I'd like to know more.
> 
> Was the kid in the neighbor's yard?  Was the dog running loose? Was the kid provoking the dog?
> 
> Too many unanswered questions.



The kid was 6 years old.  If the dog didn't understand that and attacked to that point rather than a simple bite to get the child to leave him alone, then the dog deserves to die.
I don't care what the kid did to the dog.  6 years old is too young.  Most dogs understand that a child is a child and have more patience and understanding.  This dog didn't and worse, was allowed to do this by it's owners.  Dangerous dogs should be kept confined or put down.  Once they attack someone to this severity the only thing to do is put the dog down.  Again, we're not talking about one little snap here.  

In our neighborhood there was a dog that bit people twice, that we know of, the 2nd time the person had to have 57 stitches put in his hand.  I don't think either incident was reported to Animal control and nothing was done about the dog.  Then the dog attacked a young boy so badly the doctors didn't know if the boy was ever going to walk again.  Finally the dog was put down.  Had the dog been put down after the 57 stitches incident, then that last incident would never have happened.  Some dogs are just vicious and should not be allowed around people.  If you can't control your dog, don't have one.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 8, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



So I let my son be babysat by my next door neighbor whom I've known for years.  The dog once bit someone that had been teasing him and I know about it.  Then my friend leaves her dog alone with my kid and my kids ends up with over 400 stitches and endless surgeries and it's my fault?  The dog has no responsibility?  The dog's owner has no responsibility?

If this was your dog, would you be blaming the parent also?  If this was my dog, he'd have already been put down, there sure as hell wouldn't have needed to be a hearing on it.  I will not have a dog that vicious.  I tend to go for the dogs that protect the children, not the dogs that attack them.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Mar 8, 2013)

Dante said:


> Food aggression? What bullshit. When I got my 100lb pup and he had issues, I settled them. He might bite your fingers while giving him a treat, but I never left food out. How the heck can a food issue be present?
> 
> more to this story
> 
> ...



I think it depends on the dogs and the owners, Dante.  My five dogs think I am part of their pack, I have no doubt of that.  I also have no doubt that they  perceive me as the LEADER of their pack, and they love me for being a good, strong yet affectionate leader.  If they do something wrong I can roar and send them all running to the furthest corners of the house, no doubt who is leader of the pack then.  Yet I never hit them, no need for that.  It's my tone and my attitude.  And my possession of all the "stuff" also identifies me as THE BOSS.  

I'm not "trying" to become a part of their pack, they are MY pack...and they know it.

And dogs WANT guidance and leadership.  They want to be trained, they WANT to be good dogs.   So many fucked up people ruin so many good dogs, it's really sad.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 8, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> In my considerable experience with dogs I have learned that if a dog is aggressive most times it's the owner's fault and that an aggressive dog is not irredeemable.



It might be the owners fault, but I do not believe that the dog is redeemable once it has done that much damage to a child.  It's a dog, I wouldn't take the chance that it would do the same thing again.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 8, 2013)

Connery said:


> The kid plopped in the dog's face. The babysitter was not  supervising properly. The parents let the kid go to the dog's house. The kid got bit. Negligence all around for the humans no doubt and misplaced blame.  I have had rescues several times and they are a tricky bunch. They need more supervision,  attention  and training than dogs that have lived in a stable environment.
> 
> Killing the dog is not the answer, moving him to a more responsible owner is the answer.
> 
> I came in and Milo was on the couch and then on top of the couch and then Christian plopped down in front of his face, 15-year-old Heather Bailey said. Thats when Milo, the dog her family rescued, bit Christian Miller, the next door neighbor Heather was babysitting. I feel so bad, *She says her dog had never shown such aggression and hasnt since.* Hes loving. Hes affectionate, she said.  Mansfield Selectmen To Decide Fate Of Dog That Attacked Boy « CBS Boston



We're not talking a bite because the kid got in the dog's way.  We're talking a full on attack with 400 stitches.  That not is irredeemable and even if it's not, I wouldn't take the chance.  Put it down.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 8, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Food aggression? What bullshit. When I got my 100lb pup and he had issues, I settled them. He might bite your fingers while giving him a treat, but I never left food out. How the heck can a food issue be present?
> ...



My last dog, we couldn't yell at her in the house, she'd pee.  She knew who was boss and it wasn't her.  Still, she was my son Andrew's dog.  He's very low functioning autism.  That dog would pull him down if he tried to climb the fence.  She'd bark if he left the yard.  They would walk back and forth in the back yard, one following the other, I still have the trail and the dog passed a couple of years ago.  She was with us for 20 years.  If the dog in the story had been our dog, no doubt Andrew would have been getting all those stitches and surgery.  I would never have that type of dog, I would never let that type of dog near children.  And I'm not talking breed here, I'm talking personality type.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Mar 8, 2013)

My sister had a Rottweiller and one day her granddaughter was at her house.  The little girl grew up with the dog, there had never been any problem.  My sister was doing something in the kitchen and the dog and granddaughter were in there.  She had her back turned to them and suddenly the kid started screaming.  My sister spun around and the kid's lip was ripped open and bleeding.  It was a bad tear, they live in a small remote town and ended up medivacing the kid to the nearest town with a hospital.

Anyway, in the meantime, my sister's husband drags the dog out back and shoots him.  This was supposedly their beloved, awesome Rottweiller who had fantastic papers and was a descendent of champions, blah, blah, blah.  And they drag him out back and shoot him.

Meanwhile, the kid has arrived at the hospital and after inspecting and suturing the wound the doctor tells my sister it isn't really consistent with a dog bite.  She didn't tell me a lot about it because she knew how disgusted I would be, but from what I can glean it appears that the stupid kid may have been horsing around with the dog and slammed her face against his teeth.  In other words, if a full grown Rottweiller had actually bitten her, the damage would have been more significant.  It wasn't a dog bite.

Too bad for Woodrow, he was already dead.  Wonder what was going through his doggy mind when his owner put the gun to his head.  Makes me want to puke.

That child is my grand niece, and everyone goes on and on about what a darling she is.  But to me she is, and always will be, the kid who got the dog killed.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 8, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> My sister had a Rottweiller and one day her granddaughter was at her house.  The little girl grew up with the dog, there had never been any problem.  My sister was doing something in the kitchen and the dog and granddaughter were in there.  She had her back turned to them and suddenly the kid started screaming.  My sister spun around and the kid's lip was ripped open and bleeding.  It was a bad tear, they live in a small remote town and ended up medivacing the kid to the nearest town with a hospital.
> 
> Anyway, in the meantime, my sister's husband drags the dog out back and shoots him.  This was supposedly their beloved, awesome Rottweiller who had fantastic papers and was a descendent of champions, blah, blah, blah.  And they drag him out back and shoot him.
> 
> ...



You are a sick person.  I feel for your niece.  It wasn't her decision to kill the dog.  She was young and in pain and you don't really know what happened.  You blame something on the child that is the parent's fault.  Your love for dogs has really colored your thinking.  It's a DOG.  Your grandniece is a PERSON fully deserving of your love and respect.  What happened wasn't her fault.  

I love dogs too, but they take a backseat to children in my universe and always will.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Mar 10, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > My sister had a Rottweiller and one day her granddaughter was at her house.  The little girl grew up with the dog, there had never been any problem.  My sister was doing something in the kitchen and the dog and granddaughter were in there.  She had her back turned to them and suddenly the kid started screaming.  My sister spun around and the kid's lip was ripped open and bleeding.  It was a bad tear, they live in a small remote town and ended up medivacing the kid to the nearest town with a hospital.
> ...



Oh, please, don't feel for my niece.  She is a spoiled, rotten brat because too many people dote on her already.    

Dogs don't take a backseat to children in my universe.  You are clearly one of those people who say they "love dogs" but clearly don't really love dogs.  You use the word "love" casually, don't you?  And when it comes to dogs, well...they're "just dogs," isn't that what you think?

I don't say I love unless I mean it.  I don't automatically love someone just because they're "a person."  And respect, in case you hadn't heard, is earned.

I certainly don't value all humans over all animals.  In fact, I have one dog who means more to me than 99% of the people I know.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 10, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Respect is a given in my universe.  Disrespect is earned.  You have earned my disrespect, you had my respect before you decided to blame an incident on your niece for which she is not responsible and had no control over.

Don't for one minute think I don't know what love of an animal means.  Our last dog was with us for 20 years.  She was a self taught service dog for my autistic son.  Without her, raising my son would have been much much more difficult.  She was his built in friend and protector.  And during the last years of her life, when she was incontinent, we did not have her put down as many would.  We cared for her as you do your elderly.  Same with our cat that was with us for 20 years.  When they died did I go out immediately and get replacements?  No, because those animals cannot be replaced anymore than you can replace your child.  Still if the choice came down to between my son and my dog, I will choose my son every time.  

Don't tell me I don't know what love is...you are the one who withdrew your love from your niece due to circumstances beyond her control.  She deserves better.


----------



## hortysir (Mar 10, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> This has actually been the subject of a lot of heated debate in the local area.
> 
> 
> Mansfield selectmen vote to euthanize dog that bit boy - Boston News, Weather, Sports | FOX 25 | MyFoxBoston



It really had to go that far up the ladder?

We call Animal Control. They test for rabies.
If it's confirmed the animal is rabid they put it down.
No rabies and we put it down.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Mar 12, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I didn't "withdraw" my love from her.  I never really loved her in the first place because I hardly know her.  She was at my house one time and my sister had a fit because I told the child to quit chasing the Dobermans.  I mean, how dare I tell this child to stop doing something.  I suggested that this might be a good time to teach her about exercising caution around dogs she doesn't know, but OMG, how dare I.  

I recognize that it's not the child's fault that adults are indulging her too much, but she will still pay the price, and someday be that selfish adult that no one likes.  Her pampered childhood will not be an excuse for her then.  I understand she's being bullied in school...apparently she is already a bit unpopular. 

Sorry, but whether you like it or not, what comes to mind when I think of her is that dog being dragged out back and shot.  I would have taken the dog, for God's sake, they could have sent the dog to me.

Let me  just put it this way, if the choice comes down to between your son and my dog in a burning building, I will get my dog out first.  I'll help your son, too, okay, even risk myself doing it, but I'm going to save my dog first.  She is not less than a human.


----------



## Noomi (Mar 13, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> My sister had a Rottweiller and one day her granddaughter was at her house.  The little girl grew up with the dog, there had never been any problem.  My sister was doing something in the kitchen and the dog and granddaughter were in there.  She had her back turned to them and suddenly the kid started screaming.  My sister spun around and the kid's lip was ripped open and bleeding.  It was a bad tear, they live in a small remote town and ended up medivacing the kid to the nearest town with a hospital.
> 
> Anyway, in the meantime, my sister's husband drags the dog out back and shoots him.  This was supposedly their beloved, awesome Rottweiller who had fantastic papers and was a descendent of champions, blah, blah, blah.  And they drag him out back and shoot him.
> 
> ...



You can't blame the child. She was in pain, and to her, the dog DID cut her lip, she wouldn't have been able to say exactly what happened, which is probably why there was so much confusion.
The parents jumped to conclusions, yes, and they probably regret that - as they should, because they acted like reckless fools.
But just be happy that your little grand niece is okay - it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Noomi (Mar 13, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Let me  just put it this way, if the choice comes down to between your son and my dog in a burning building, I will get my dog out first.  I'll help your son, too, okay, even risk myself doing it, but I'm going to save my dog first.  She is not less than a human.



I can agree with you on that. My pet has more value than the life of a stranger - at least, when it comes to situations such as you have described.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 13, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Yes, she is, that you don't understand that is sad for you.  Choice between your dog and your niece and you would choose your dog and let your niece die.  I would rescue a stranger first and then my dog.  Can you imagine if a firefighter came and rescued your dog instead of you?  I've had this discussion before, it's not worth my time.  Nothing I say will sway you.  Don't bother to answer me, I sure as heck won't waste my time trying to convince you that people always, always take preference over animals.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 13, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Let me  just put it this way, if the choice comes down to between your son and my dog in a burning building, I will get my dog out first.  I'll help your son, too, okay, even risk myself doing it, but I'm going to save my dog first.  She is not less than a human.
> ...



Never.  Your pet is not worth more than the life of a stranger.  If such a situation occurs, what are you going to tell the family of that stranger?  That your dog was worth more than their baby?


----------



## Noomi (Mar 13, 2013)

^to be fair, the comparison wasn't between his niece and his dog, it was between his dog and your son - a stranger.


----------



## Noomi (Mar 13, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



If your dog, and a person who has skipped bail on rape charges was in a burning building, I bet you'd get your dog out first. Thus, your animal is more important that that particular human life - yes?


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 13, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



No, I'd save the person first always.  Besides, how do you know the guy is guilty?  Now if he was guilty of raping my niece, you wouldn't have to worry about a fire, he'd be dead before it started.


----------



## Noomi (Mar 13, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



How do you know the guy is guilty? Go and read the Jodi Arias thread, no need to wait for a jury verdict, just make your decision!

I wouldn't save the person. If it was a convicted killer, I wouldn't save him/her either.
If it was someone I loved, then I would save them first, but I would go straight back in for my pet.

We treat our pets like members of the family. We have two male dogs and one female dog, and we refer to them as our children, brothers, and sisters. I could imagine treating my pet differently, but that's just me, I guess.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Mar 13, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



You don't get it.  You don't get to tell me who is worth more to me.  And to me, my beloved dog is MY baby.  So, whether you approve or not, my dog (she's not a  "pet") is worth more to me than a stranger.  

And, of course, the same people who are always saying that no dog's life is more important than any human's life, are the same ones who are advocating horrible torture and death for pedophiles and baby rapers.  So you're saying your faithful dog is worth less than some baby raper?  That's ridiculous.

Noomi gets it.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 13, 2013)

You are mentally and morally unsound.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 13, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> You are mentally and morally unsound.



Who are you talking to?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 13, 2013)

The person whose comments immediately preceded my post. Is it really that hard to follow?


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 13, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> The person whose comments immediately preceded my post. Is it really that hard to follow?



I don't know about you, but I never know who's comments are going to precede my posts.  Sometimes people jump in the middle.  I guess I'll have to add psychic to your talents.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm confident that if you concentrate real hard you can master the intricate field of direct sequence.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Mar 13, 2013)

Let's start calling each other names and casting aspersions on each others' characters because we disagree.

Yeah, that shows a lot of mental and moral soundness!



You can call me anything you want, I still don't put human lives over animal lives in all instances.  Actually, I think most people are like me to some degree and in some situations.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 13, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Let's start calling each other names and casting aspersions on each others' characters because we disagree.
> 
> Yeah, that shows a lot of mental and moral soundness!
> 
> ...




You can only be judged by your own words here, and yours make it perfectly clear. You don't like it, choose different words or choose to get your shit together.


----------



## Noomi (Mar 14, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> You are mentally and morally unsound.



How is it morally unsound to save the life of your pet as opposed to the life of a rapist?


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 14, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Neither would I, but there is no way I'd ever keep an aggressive dog either, both the parent and the neighbor would fail.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 14, 2013)

Noomi said:


> If the attack was entirely unprovoked, then put the dog to sleep. If the kid did something to make the dog strike out, then let the dog live and teach the kid how to act around animals.



The owner should have taught the dog how to act around humans.


----------



## yidnar (Mar 14, 2013)

the dog has attacked 2 people .......time to put him to sleep .


----------



## editec (Mar 14, 2013)

I love the way some of you keep calling an attack on a child that neccessitate 400 STITCHES as:



> "A bite"​



*No, such damage does  not result from  a snap, not a mere bite, either.*

*THAT event was a vicious attack on a CHILD by a dog that lost control.*

You can try to characterize that as a merely defensive reaction by the dog, but anyone who knows dogs knows what complete and utter bullshit that reponse really is.

That dog attacked the kid and attacked and attacked that child  _long past any time the dog was simply trying to protect itself._

That dog (and the owners of it, too) were/are mentally defective.

Were the victim your child?

Even those of you now apologising for that dog would want society to put that vicious  cur down.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Mar 14, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Let's start calling each other names and casting aspersions on each others' characters because we disagree.
> ...



I should change my words or change myself because Unkotare thinks there's something wrong with me?

ROFLMFAO

I don't think so.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Mar 14, 2013)

Here, Unkotare, my dog says "hi!"  By the way, she's never attacked a child, but she did save one.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 14, 2013)

Good luck being a nutjob and all that.


----------



## earlycuyler (Mar 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



He does that allot.


----------



## Noomi (Mar 16, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > If the attack was entirely unprovoked, then put the dog to sleep. If the kid did something to make the dog strike out, then let the dog live and teach the kid how to act around animals.
> ...



What - not to react if someone gets in its face, pulls its tail etc? Don't be stupid.


----------



## Noomi (Mar 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Here, Unkotare, my dog says "hi!"  By the way, she's never attacked a child, but she did save one.



That cannot be a real dog. That thing scares the shit out of me.


----------



## Dante (Mar 16, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> This has actually been the subject of a lot of heated debate in the local area.
> 
> 
> Mansfield selectmen vote to euthanize dog that bit boy - Boston News, Weather, Sports | FOX 25 | MyFoxBoston



What name were you banned under before you came back as Unk?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Mar 16, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Here, Unkotare, my dog says "hi!"  By the way, she's never attacked a child, but she did save one.
> ...



Aw, Noomi, she's really a sweet dog!  Here's a better picture of her!


----------



## Noomi (Mar 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



That is a nicer picture, the other one makes her look vicious!


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 16, 2013)

Dante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > This has actually been the subject of a lot of heated debate in the local area.
> ...




What the hell are you talking about, idiot?


----------



## Dante (Mar 17, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



denial doesn't suit you well...

or does it?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 17, 2013)

Get off the drugs, boy.


----------



## Dante (Mar 17, 2013)

drugs?  okie dokie


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Mar 20, 2013)

```

```



Noomi said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Well, she is very nice, but also capable of being very vicious.  She's a Doberman and well-aware that she is my personal guardian.  Although it's me she was growling at in that picture, but that's just because she was cranky.  She won't hurt me.  In fact, if she's doing that and I pretend to start crying, she gets all worried about me.  : )  I have actually stuck my finger in her mouth when she's growling like that...she WILL NOT hurt me.

She's very intelligent and while generally very obedient, she has a mind of her own.  That is necessary in case I was incapacitated...she would have to make decisions for us, such as tearing the bad guy to shreds, that sort of thing. : )


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2013)

People like you are a big, big part of the problem.


----------



## HomeInspect (Mar 20, 2013)

I have raised and trained dogs all of my life. People can be irresponsible with their pet, with their gun, or with their car. The shame is the dog paying the price for the irrsponsible human. I agree, the dog in the story needs to be put down, but human error was a big part of the equasion.  Funny how so many people are against euthanizing humans, including mass murderers. But they are quick to kill a dog for  biting a kid, even when the kid provokes the dog.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 20, 2013)

HomeInspect said:


> I have raised and trained dogs all of my life. People can be irresponsible with their pet, with their gun, or with their car. The shame is the dog paying the price for the irrsponsible human. I agree, the dog in the story needs to be put down, but human error was a big part of the equasion.  Funny how so many people are against euthanizing humans, including mass murderers. But they are quick to kill a dog for  biting a kid, even when the kid provokes the dog.



This was more than a "bite".  I've never had a problem with a dog that snaps at a kid who is teasing him/her.  However, this damage was severe and obviously the dog needed to be put down.  

I would never let a dog near a child that couldn't be trusted to protect that child with his/her life.  Our animals have put up with a lot of abuse from our children but would never have hurt them like that, EVER!  Heck, my brother used to have to put his dog outside when he wanted to discipline his girls.  

If you have a dog that's not good with children, don't have him around children and certainly don't leave him alone in a room with a child.  You're right human error was a big factor in this case.  The dog owner shouldn't ever be allowed to own another pet.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Mar 21, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> People like you are a big, big part of the problem.



What problem?

Did I mention that I have kids as young as two-years old running around in my house with absolutely no problem with my Dobermans.  Of course, we don't leave them unsupervised with the itty bitty ones, no problem with the older kids, constant supervision isn't needed once the kids are introduced and the dogs know they're welcome guests. 

My dobes have never bitten or menaced anyone.  Besides growling at me, that is, and I am not fazed by them and they know it.  And it is only the one, and I swear that dog is my soulmate.  When she growls at me, she is simply communicating, playing a game, actually.  It's between her and I, others don't need to understand it.

When I walk them in the neighborhood, kids will want to come up and meet them, and I allow it after giving the kids instructions not to grab them or anything like that.  If the kids did grab them they'd just pull away.

One time before my yard was fenced I took them outside and two drunks had  decided to set up camp on the  park bench in our yard.  Those two dobies ran right up and got in their face, but they didn't bite them.  I explained to the drunks that they were not on public property and they probably should leave. : )

No, my dogs are well known in the neighborhood, as am I for being an extremely responsible dog owner.  They're eight and nine years old now, too, so their nonthreatening behavior around people is well-established.  Of course, if someone broke into my house...well, nevermind, my husband will shoot the intruder before the dobies ever have to do anything besides alert us.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 21, 2013)

See ya on the news, fool.


----------

